# USA TTRS allocations. When is your build date or still waiting?



## m3cosmos (Apr 28, 2011)

I'm #1 at my dealer but no allocation yet but order is in. For those that already have an allocation when is your build date?


----------



## Akenmaat (Jul 29, 2007)

My dealer said I was the first order in my area. I got my commission number this morning, but no build date yet.


----------



## JohnLZ7W (Nov 23, 2003)

m3cosmos said:


> I'm #1 at my dealer but no allocation yet but order is in. For those that already have an allocation when is your build date?


dibs on GT4?


----------



## m3cosmos (Apr 28, 2011)

JohnLZ7W said:


> dibs on GT4?


Only if I get a GT3 allocation.


----------



## GaBoYnFla (Oct 2, 2005)

m3cosmos said:


> I'm #1 at my dealer but no allocation yet but order is in. For those that already have an allocation when is your build date?


Same here....


----------



## TURBOTOM_ (Apr 22, 2014)

I should have the car by mid july
production complete 05/29/17 
ship departure 06/15/2017 
domestic port arrived 06/30/17


----------



## ExtremePowerhouse - Mike (Dec 16, 2016)

TURBOTOM_ said:


> I should have the car by mid july
> production complete 05/29/17
> ship departure 06/15/2017
> domestic port arrived 06/30/17


Nice, please post pictures when available :thumbup:


----------



## Cale262 (Mar 19, 2016)

I made my initial deposit at the beginning of Feb and then my order was entered in the first day Audi opened the system for orders, my commission number is NA2497. Talked to the dealership today and according the the sales manager the delivery is scheduled for wk25 which is end of June but they also said Audi may hold it back until July 1st as the NA release date. I'll be happy with anything before the snow flies but this may be a good time to take advantage of winter tire sales :biggrinsanta:


----------



## iliveoncaffiene (Aug 18, 2015)

Saw this on my local dealer's website recently:









It even has a VIN if I click on the link

Didn't realize we were getting the roadster - so to me this looks like BS or someone typed in convertible on accident.


----------



## Vegas-RoadsTTer (Mar 17, 2013)

*You are correct. No TTS or TTRS raodsters to be sold in the US. nor a manual tranny. Fake ad.*



iliveoncaffiene said:


> Saw this on my local dealer's website recently:
> 
> 
> 
> ...


.


----------



## GaBoYnFla (Oct 2, 2005)

Still loaded into the system but no dates yet...was at the dealership today.


----------



## m3cosmos (Apr 28, 2011)

I don't think the official allocation are given yet? I was told more info next week. Hope I get an early build. 

Order was placed 3 weeks ago and I do not have ETA dates yet.


----------



## GaBoYnFla (Oct 2, 2005)




----------



## m3cosmos (Apr 28, 2011)

GaBoYnFla , so your ETA dates were just released? I'll ask my dealer. If you are one of the first August seems so far away. Originally I anticipated having the car during June/July to enjoy it this summer. I hope mine doesn't come in the fall/winter which I hate and I had skip cars in the past due to delivery dates since we have winter snow here.


----------



## GaBoYnFla (Oct 2, 2005)

m3cosmos said:


> GaBoYnFla , so your ETA dates were just released? I'll ask my dealer. If you are one of the first August seems so far away. Originally I anticipated having the car during June/July to enjoy it this summer. I hope mine doesn't come in the fall/winter which I hate and I had skip cars in the past due to delivery dates since we have winter snow here.


My original thoughts were the car would be here in June or July too. I've also heard from several sources that no cars are being release until July. They did offer me the first car coming in.... a white one that I don't want due to color and options. So I placed an order instead. That might be why it's going to be a month later getting here.


----------



## m3cosmos (Apr 28, 2011)

GaBoYnFla said:


> They did offer me the first car coming in.... a white one that I don't want due to color and options. So I placed an order instead. That might be why it's going to be a month later getting here.


Did Audi allocate pre-spec'ed launch cars for the TTRS like the 2017 RS3 or did your dealer placed an order for that? Maybe I'll hear something tomorrow.


----------



## GaBoYnFla (Oct 2, 2005)

m3cosmos said:


> Did Audi allocate pre-spec'ed launch cars for the TTRS like the 2017 RS3 or did your dealer placed an order for that? Maybe I'll hear something tomorrow.


I think they did do pre-spec'ed cars. One coming to my dealer is white. If it had been red, yellow or nardo, I would have got it.


----------



## Cale262 (Mar 19, 2016)

m3cosmos said:


> Did Audi allocate pre-spec'ed launch cars for the TTRS like the 2017 RS3 or did your dealer placed an order for that? Maybe I'll hear something tomorrow.





GaBoYnFla said:


> I think they did do pre-spec'ed cars. One coming to my dealer is white. If it had been red, yellow or nardo, I would have got it.


Thats what my dealership told me aswell, the owner told me he was expect two of them but he had no idea what AoC was sending him. I would love it if they received one that was spec'd out the same way I ordered mine or close to it...I'd love to have one earlier than later. I know the owner had mentioned that he might take one of those cars for himself and if thats the case maybe he'll let me take it for a few days/hours


----------



## Drof (Jun 27, 2013)

just got an update from my dealer rep.

TTRS's are on their way over! Mine is scheduled to arrive at the San Diego port June 9th


----------



## GaBoYnFla (Oct 2, 2005)

Drof said:


> just got an update from my dealer rep.
> 
> TTRS's are on their way over! Mine is scheduled to arrive at the San Diego port June 9th


Was yours ordered or a stock order coming to the dealer? What are you getting? Specs? Great news.....Any idea when they will release it to the dealer?


----------



## Drof (Jun 27, 2013)

GaBoYnFla said:


> Was yours ordered or a stock order coming to the dealer? What are you getting? Specs? Great news.....Any idea when they will release it to the dealer?


It is a pre-specced car. The car I actually ordered is scheduled to arrive sometime between July 25th - August 25th

The only difference between the two cars was the color. I ordered Red, but am now getting White (doesn't both me at all. White w/ black optics always looks good on an Audi)

Glacier White
Red Diamond Stitching
Interior Design Package
Technology Package
Black Optics Package
Sport Exhaust
Carbon Fiber Inlays
Red Brake Calipers


----------



## GaBoYnFla (Oct 2, 2005)

Drof said:


> It is a pre-specced car. The car I actually ordered is scheduled to arrive sometime between July 25th - August 25th
> 
> The only difference between the two cars was the color. I ordered Red, but am now getting White (doesn't both me at all. White w/ black optics always looks good on an Audi)
> 
> ...


Where are you located? That's the same specs of the first one coming in at my local dealer too.


----------



## Drof (Jun 27, 2013)

GaBoYnFla said:


> Where are you located? That's the same specs of the first one coming in at my local dealer too.


Arizona.....hoping for a first drive mid-late June


----------



## Cale262 (Mar 19, 2016)

Drof said:


> just got an update from my dealer rep.
> 
> TTRS's are on their way over! Mine is scheduled to arrive at the San Diego port June 9th


Talked to my dealer today and mine should be arriving on the east coast (Canada) any day now, they anticipate having it in a couple weeks.


----------



## TURBOTOM_ (Apr 22, 2014)

Cale262 said:


> Talked to my dealer today and mine should be arriving on the east coast (Canada) any day now, they anticipate having it in a couple weeks.



did your dealer say when the actual launch date is? I still can't get that info out of my dealer. your car might be stuck at the port till the official launch.
we ordered at the same time, strange how yours is already on the way.


----------



## Cale262 (Mar 19, 2016)

TURBOTOM_ said:


> did your dealer say when the actual launch date is? I still can't get that info out of my dealer. your car might be stuck at the port till the official launch.
> we ordered at the same time, strange how yours is already on the way.


No date but they did say they will receive it and may have to hold (in a storage area) it for a July release, but they said that it wouldnt sit, once its moving they move until destination. They haven't heard of a VAG hold yet but it could come.


----------



## m3cosmos (Apr 28, 2011)

Cale262 said:


> No date but they did say they will receive it and may have to hold (in a storage area) it for a July release, but they said that it wouldnt sit, once its moving they move until destination. They haven't heard of a VAG hold yet but it could come.


I wonder if Audi is still trying to stuff those defective airbags on 2018 TT's ? They should be fined for using those on 2017 TT and R8s.


----------



## Cale262 (Mar 19, 2016)

m3cosmos said:


> I wonder if Audi is still trying to stuff those defective airbags on 2018 TT's ? They should be fined for using those on 2017 TT and R8s.



I just wish they would allow us to code them out when not needed (Racing seats etc.) Ive noticed in the current VCDS revs that it wouldn't allow you to even enter the modules now:banghead:


----------



## m3cosmos (Apr 28, 2011)

Mine is scheduled to be completed 7/31 eta stage so who know.

Strange how this car doesn't have as much interest as the RS3 or the Civic Type R. For the supercar launch I think it's decent value but I'm guessing very low production #'s.


----------



## McTTRS (Jun 20, 2017)

*2018 TT RS Coupe 2.5T quattro S Tronic Nardo Gray*

Mine (commission MM3963) was completed on March 28th and has been sitting on a dock in Jacksonville for a week and half. I read on another forum that one dealer had told his customer that the cars now in port will loaded on trucks and hit the road on July 7th. My contact at AoA (a distribution manager) would not be that specific and just said that they should be delivered late this month and early next. I have been told that the holdup is clearing regulation compliance but with dieselgate the feds are double checking everything. 

2018 TT RS Coupe 2.5T quattro S Tronic
Nardo Gray, Black / Red contrast diamond stitching, Sport exhaust system, Carbon Fiber Inlays,
Black optic package, Red brake calipers, Design selection interior, Technology package
For 2017 version of same, see - https://youtu.be/3GfWE_kJIwE


----------



## GaBoYnFla (Oct 2, 2005)

Great to see they are almost here. Has anyone ordered the Ceramic Brake package? I've not seen anyone ordering that yet.


----------



## Cale262 (Mar 19, 2016)

Well confirmed today with the dealership...my cars been sitting in port on this side of the ocean for the last 6 days, looks like they are holding them until July 1st, Dealership said they will have answers for me tomorrow.


----------



## McTTRS (Jun 20, 2017)

Cale262 said:


> Well confirmed today with the dealership...my cars been sitting in port on this side of the ocean for the last 6 days, looks like they are holding them until July 1st, Dealership said they will have answers for me tomorrow.


Mine has been in the port for 12 days and I read on another forum that the dealer told a customer that the cars would be released from port holds and put on trucks July 7th. All of us with cars on port holds will be interested to hear what you can find out.


----------



## m3cosmos (Apr 28, 2011)

Sorry to hear how delayed this car is. Originally a Q1(spring) and now the tail end of Q2 (June). You guys are still lucky to get yours in a couple of weeks since I didn't make the first wave for some reason. I had one of the first TTRS in 2012 and now hoping to drive for a few months before winter weather.


----------



## McTTRS (Jun 20, 2017)

m3cosmos said:


> Sorry to hear how delayed this car is. Originally a Q1(spring) and now the tail end of Q2 (June). You guys are still lucky to get yours in a couple of weeks since I didn't make the first wave for some reason. I had one of the first TTRS in 2012 and now hoping to drive for a few months before winter weather.


Several thoughts. First and foremost, yes I feel lucky to be getting one very soon but in fact is was not all luck. I have a distribution manager contact at AoA who hooked me up with one of the 'launch batch' of TT RSs that had a fixed set of options (everything but the Dynamic Plus option which is the way I wanted it) and I got to choose the color except that not all colors like Daytona Grey were available for the 'launch batch'. I got this contact after I emailed Scott Keogh, head of AoA, directly to beg for one of the only 75 made 16 TTS launch editions which is my current ride. As my Audi dealership is tiny, I would have never gotten one of the 75 without his help. I later met him at the grand opening of my dealer's new digs, he is much more approachable that you would think and in general a really great guy.

Second, I have been told from the get go by my AoA contact that it would be 'summer', as in starting 2 days ago, for delivery so I am just starting to get really anxious. When you say Spring above, you are likely referring to the original TT RS press release (https://www.media.audiusa.com/en-us/releases/154) which said 'The all-new 2018 TT RS will join the Audi Sport model line launching this spring.". If you parse that sentence very carefully you will find that Spring refers to the Audi Sport model line which actually did happen on April 12th - see https://www.media.audiusa.com/en-us/releases/160 . On my first read of the TT RS announcement and also being confused. I contacted my AoA contact to check to see if delivery would still be summer and he said that while the press release could be confused, deliveries always has been and were still scheduled for summer.


----------



## m3cosmos (Apr 28, 2011)

McTTRS said:


> Several thoughts. First and foremost, yes I feel lucky to be getting one very soon but in fact is was not all luck. I have a distribution manager contact at AoA who hooked me up with one of the 'launch batch' of TT RSs that had a fixed set of options (everything but the Dynamic Plus option which is the way I wanted it) and I got to choose the color except that not all colors like Daytona Grey were available for the 'launch batch'. I got this contact after I emailed Scott Keogh, head of AoA, directly to beg for one of the only 75 made 16 TTS launch editions which is my current ride. As my Audi dealership is tiny, I would have never gotten one of the 75 without his help. I later met him at the grand opening of my dealer's new digs, he is much more approachable that you would think and in general a really great guy.
> 
> Second, I have been told from the get go by my AoA contact that it would be 'summer', as in starting 2 days ago, for delivery so I am just starting to get really anxious. When you say Spring above, you are likely referring to the original TT RS press release (https://www.media.audiusa.com/en-us/releases/154) which said 'The all-new 2018 TT RS will join the Audi Sport model line launching this spring.". If you parse that sentence very carefully you will find that Spring refers to the Audi Sport model line which actually did happen on April 12th - see https://www.media.audiusa.com/en-us/releases/160 . On my first read of the TT RS announcement and also being confused. I contacted my AoA contact to check to see if delivery would still be summer and he said that while the press release could be confused, deliveries always has been and were still scheduled for summer.


Interesting info. I was told June from my dealer GM but was thinking spring from that media article. To get my TTRS allocation my dealer had to submit my prior Audi vehicles to request a car from AoA. This kind of makes me wonder how many Audi will export here. I'd bet it will be less than 2012 perhaps due to the RS3 demand?


----------



## GaBoYnFla (Oct 2, 2005)

Mine is scheduled built 29th week which I 'm told is week of July 17th.


----------



## Serious Poo (Mar 25, 2006)

I've been told mine will be arriving at the port mid-July. Can't wait.


----------



## TURBOTOM_ (Apr 22, 2014)

GaBoYnFla said:


> Great to see they are almost here. Has anyone ordered the Ceramic Brake package? I've not seen anyone ordering that yet.



I ordered one with ceramic brakes.


----------



## GaBoYnFla (Oct 2, 2005)

TURBOTOM_ said:


> I ordered one with ceramic brakes.


Do you have a delivery date yet?


----------



## Cale262 (Mar 19, 2016)

McTTRS said:


> Mine has been in the port for 12 days and I read on another forum that the dealer told a customer that the cars would be released from port holds and put on trucks July 7th. All of us with cars on port holds will be interested to hear what you can find out.





Sadly I have received the same information...I dont like the that I've ordered the car, paid a deposit in February and they are holding the car. It should come to the dealership and be delivered to me ASAP. Of course it doesnt make a huge difference in the greater scheme of things once it shows up but holding the car back makes no sense to me what so ever.


----------



## McTTRS (Jun 20, 2017)

Cale262 said:


> Sadly I have received the same information...I dont like the that I've ordered the car, paid a deposit in February and they are holding the car. It should come to the dealership and be delivered to me ASAP. Of course it doesnt make a huge difference in the greater scheme of things once it shows up but holding the car back makes no sense to me what so ever.


It not at all clear that Audi has a choice as by the information that I have from my AoA contact is that the cars in port are on hold awaiting regulatory compliance clearances. This will be the first appearance of the new version of the 5 cylinder on this side of the pond and I understand that there are also a bunch of RS3s also with the same engine on port holds. With diesel gate, the regulators are climbing up Audi's tail with a microscope on everything in general and engines in particular. If you are looking to blame anyone, government regulators would be at the top of my list and not Audi.

The wait continues..... :banghead::banghead::banghead:


----------



## TURBOTOM_ (Apr 22, 2014)

GaBoYnFla said:


> Do you have a delivery date yet?


I should have it 3rd week of july. The car is built awaiting ship departure


----------



## GaBoYnFla (Oct 2, 2005)

My TTRS started production today---woohoo! How long till it will be in my garage?


----------



## m3cosmos (Apr 28, 2011)

GaBoYnFla said:


> My TTRS started production today---woohoo! How long till it will be in my garage?


What is your completion date? My doesn't have a build date but completion of ETA 7/30.


----------



## GaBoYnFla (Oct 2, 2005)

m3cosmos said:


> What is your completion date? My doesn't have a build date but completion of ETA 7/30.



The original production date was 7/8 and completion date of 7/19....it's already about 10 days ahead of scheduled.


----------



## m3cosmos (Apr 28, 2011)

GaBoYnFla said:


> The original production date was 7/8 and completion date of 7/19....it's already about 10 days ahead of scheduled.


Thanks for the info. I'll check if mine moved up as well.


----------



## McTTRS (Jun 20, 2017)

*Port Holds Lifted on TT RS*

Two dealers have just confirmed that the port hold on the TT RS has been lifted so we should see the cars any day now.


----------



## TURBOTOM_ (Apr 22, 2014)

Thats great news!


----------



## Serious Poo (Mar 25, 2006)

Serious Poo said:


> I've been told mine will be arriving at the port mid-July. Can't wait.


Just informed I was given wrong date above & just confirmed the following in their ordering system:

Production Complete: 7/7/17 (ETA)
Ship Departure: 7/21/17 (ETA)
Domestic Port Arrival: 8/23/17 (ETA)


----------



## GaBoYnFla (Oct 2, 2005)

Serious Poo said:


> Just informed I was given wrong date above & just confirmed the following in their ordering system:
> 
> Production Complete: 7/7/17 (ETA)
> Ship Departure: 7/21/17 (ETA)
> Domestic Port Arrival: 8/23/17 (ETA)




Looks like mine is about 3 weeks behind yours..... I'm getting ready....H&R Sport Springs ordered and on their way.


----------



## Cale262 (Mar 19, 2016)

Looks like Transport Canada has delayed all Canadian cars from leaving port, there is an issue with information on the fuel doors being incorrect which could push them back a month, my cars been sitting there for a few weeks now :banghead:


----------



## TURBOTOM_ (Apr 22, 2014)

Cale262 said:


> Looks like Transport Canada has delayed all Canadian cars from leaving port, there is an issue with information on the fuel doors being incorrect which could push them back a month, my cars been sitting there for a few weeks now :banghead:


thats terrible  my car is stuck at the port too!


----------



## McTTRS (Jun 20, 2017)

While my car is still awaiting a truck transport, this is what the Monroney looks like absent the VIN dealer etc.








http://imgur.com/rvyCq4S


----------



## Cale262 (Mar 19, 2016)

Look what just showed up! No hand controls (I'm in a wheelchair) so I could only just get a ride in it and had to let the salesman drive, he gave me a fun ride, hopefully my hand controls are in soon :laugh:

I should have taken some video of the first ride but I was just so excited that I didn't even think of that...










My view from the passengers seat 









My GTI in the background.










Honest moment...This is not my car (Spec car) but is exactly the same except this one doesn't have the OLED tails, mine does....Mine is on the transport and will be here next week!


----------



## McTTRS (Jun 20, 2017)

Mine is finally on a truck and dues in late today or tomorrow. In the meantime, I found an unsold Blue one in Atlanta that as of this AM was not sole - see http://imgur.com/a/JZy1x .


----------



## TURBOTOM_ (Apr 22, 2014)

Its finally on the train! should have it soon.


----------



## Akenmaat (Jul 29, 2007)

McTTRS said:


> In the meantime, I found an unsold Blue one in Atlanta that as of this AM was not sole - see http://imgur.com/a/JZy1x .


Unfortunately, it doesn't appear to be listed on their dealership site. I've been looking for some good quality pictures of that Ara Blue with Black Optic Package for a while. I was originally leaning toward that combo, but was only able to find pictures with silver at the time. I'm sure I won't be disappointed with Daytona Grey, but I'm still curious what the blue/black combo would look like.


----------



## GaBoYnFla (Oct 2, 2005)

Akenmaat said:


> Unfortunately, it doesn't appear to be listed on their dealership site. I've been looking for some good quality pictures of that Ara Blue with Black Optic Package for a while. I was originally leaning toward that combo, but was only able to find pictures with silver at the time. I'm sure I won't be disappointed with Daytona Grey, but I'm still curious what the blue/black combo would look like.


Did you see this video?


----------



## Akenmaat (Jul 29, 2007)

Nice catch. That combo looks a little better than I expected, quite nice.


----------



## Huey52 (Nov 10, 2010)

https://www.audiworld.com/forums/tt-mk3-discussion-207/new-2018-ttrs-2924468/page5/



GaBoYnFla said:


> Did you see this video?


----------



## Cale262 (Mar 19, 2016)

Took delivery of mine yesterday...the break in period is going to kill me


----------



## Cale262 (Mar 19, 2016)

My dealership also had a nice vegas yellow available, the customer who ordered it opted out at the last minute and went with an R8 instead.


----------



## GaBoYnFla (Oct 2, 2005)

Cale262 said:


> Took delivery of mine yesterday...the break in period is going to kill me



Great....I went and looked at the white one my dealer got in....it's very nice....enjoy your torture! Mine will be here in about 3-4 weeks.


----------



## Serious Poo (Mar 25, 2006)

@Cale262 your white one looks drop dead gorgeous IMHO. Congrats!

Mine's due in late August. Aw hell, this is going to be a _LONG _month.


----------



## Cale262 (Mar 19, 2016)

Serious Poo said:


> @Cale262 your white one looks drop dead gorgeous IMHO. Congrats!
> 
> Mine's due in late August. Aw hell, this is going to be a _LONG _month.


Thanks Poo! Hope your month keeps you busy and it flies by:thumbup:



GaBoYnFla said:


> Great....I went and looked at the white one my dealer got in....it's very nice....enjoy your torture! Mine will be here in about 3-4 weeks.


Thanks...and it is serious torture! I spend most of the weekend driving the car around on aimless errands trying to make the miles fly by, so far Ive only managed to burn half a tank of fuel and kill a million insects. Just finished spraying here down and taking her away for the night. She does turn heads and I cant wait to open her up a little!


----------



## TheBigFish (Feb 23, 2013)

*I walked in to the local Audi store*

...and got one delivered from Gwinnett GA. The local dealer said they had to trade a Q5 and an A5 Sportback to score my Nardo Gray RS. Been driving it for about 2 weeks love it.


----------



## Akenmaat (Jul 29, 2007)

Picked up my Daytona Grey. 

Unfortunately, it rained a bit on the way home and it's dirty already. :banghead:

So I'm going to have to wash it before I post any pictures.


----------



## GaBoYnFla (Oct 2, 2005)

I picked up my Nardo today....what a blast....I had H&R Sport Springs put in before delivery too....sits just right now.


----------



## Akenmaat (Jul 29, 2007)

Since Harvey is currently parked over Texas, here are a couple of cellphone pics of my Daytona Grey TT RS at the dealership. Hoping to have some better photos in a week or so, once I can get it cleaned up.


----------

